# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Rockets (4/5). 500 Points to Prediction Game Winner!



## halfbreed

<center> * vs. *  
*(28-45)*...................*(44-30) *
*
The Arena in Oakland
Tuesday April 5, 2005
7:30 PM PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Bob Sura | David Wesley | Tracy McGrady | Ryan Bowen | Yao Ming

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Jason Richardson*..........................*Tracy McGrady*
</center>

*Predictions Game​*

500 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below. 
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential. 
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.​


----------



## ballstorm

Rockets 96 92 Warriors


----------



## bruindre

Warriors 98
Rockets 91

T-Mac has a sub-par game 4 sure.


----------



## halfbreed

Warriors 105
Rockets 100

Not gonna pick against the Warriors while they are on this streak.


----------



## B Dizzle

I don't want to miss the prediction game this time, so 

Warriors 102
Rockets 98


----------



## kamego

Warriors 101 Rockets 99 Warriors have been playing pretty strong lately.


----------



## RPGMan

Warriors 95
Rockets 92


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

My prediction:
Warriors 92
-
Rockets 79

we are hot right now


----------



## RunTMC

FYI the spread right now is GS by 1 1/2.


----------



## halfbreed

Game Preview 



> Houston at Warriors
> 
> Tipoff: 7:30 tonight at the Oakland Coliseum Arena
> 
> TV: Fox Sports Net
> 
> Radio: KNBR (680)
> 
> Warriors update: The Warriors improved to 12-7 since the acquisition of G Baron Davis with a 101-92 win over Seattle on Sunday. Davis was named the Western Conference player of the week. The Warriors went 4-0 last week as he averaged 22.3 points, 10.3 assists, 5.3 rebounds and 1.75 steals against New York, Milwaukee, Utah and Seattle.
> 
> Rockets update: Houston is coming off losses to Phoenix and Charlotte. Against the Suns on Sunday, F Tracy McGrady became the third player in franchise history to record 400 rebounds and 400 assists in the same season. Steve Francis and Rodney McCray were the others. C Yao Ming had 19 points and 12 rebounds against Phoenix for his team-leading 21st double-double this season. The Rockets have held opponents to under 70 points five times this season. Houston is 2-0 against the Warriors with victories in December and March.


----------



## dk1115

Warriors 106 
houston 92


----------



## kisstherim

Rockets 101
Warriors 81

:wink:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Poll is 6 - 0 so far :banana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Warriors with the win is all I'm saying


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Easy win! 
GS: 100
HOU: 90


----------



## Stat O

bruindre said:


> Warriors 98
> Rockets 91
> 
> T-Mac has a sub-par game 4 sure.


[strike]t-mac owns your mom[/strike]


----------



## D5

Stat O said:


> [strike]t-mac owns your mom[/strike]


Comments like those are not accepted at the Warriors board.

*Houston Rockets:* 103
*Golden State Warriors:* 110


----------



## halfbreed

7-3 Warriors early in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta say i've been watching your team's games since the trade (baron davis fan) and the Warriors are a good basketball team now. Lots of young talent, and another good draft pick coming this summer. 

You guys will definitely be playoff competitive next season.


----------



## The_Franchise

Just one of those nights from Golden State... you guys didn't miss! Great game, Baron Davis with a new career high.


----------



## halfbreed

Final. :banana: 

Warriors 122
Rockets 117

Most points scored by Warriors all season.
Most points given up by Rockets all season.
Career high for Baron (I think).

Baron Davis 40 pts, 13 ast, 5 reb, 5 stl
JRich 20 pts, 5 reb

TMac 44 pts

:banana:


----------



## DaBruins

the Baron and the Warrior machine keep on rollin


----------



## G-Force

Dudes, you are totally kicking butt right now. T-MAc put up 44, but the Baron answerred with 40 of his own plus 13 assists and five steals. I think he is feeling quite at home.

Good job making all those free throws - they contributed greatly to your win.

G-Force


----------



## Cam*Ron

Baron shows who is the best PG for next year, just a sample.


----------



## B Dizzle

Career night for Baron, he played amazing, I like the fact that he made 15 of 16 free throws, cause he's not known for his FT shooting. and he's attempted "only" six threes, I think Coach Montgomery talked to him about that


----------



## bruindre

Man...in all honesty, we're far from title-contenders, but DAMN I can't wait till next year. 

Baron's performance tonight aside, we'd better get fundamental and start workin' on those free throws. Biedrins had a rough night--boy do I sound spoiled talkin' about his 'rough night', Andris being a just-turned 19 year old rookie. 

And what up w/ Cabarkapa lighting up the Rockets? Does he have beef w/ H-Town?

wait, wait, wait...what up w/ Sura trying to push over MM???


----------



## ballstorm

I predicted a defensive game finally won by the Rockets , and that was finally the exact opposite that happened. Sometimes you are happy to be wrong and that is the case now for me. Arguably the most impressive win of the Warriors this year . I hope they will keep it up next year . A new player arrives ( B.Davis) and suddenly a middling team is changed into a very competitive one . Only a special player can do that.


----------



## halfbreed

Postgame Quotes 



> Mike Montgomery
> On Baron Davis:
> "He’s just in a way continues to amaze. He just exudes confidence and the team feeds off that. He feels like he can do anything and he’s backing it up. Historically his free throw shooting has been very good, he’s been nails from the line. The guys seems to be enjoying playing with him and it’s really taken some pressure off Jason Richardson. Overall he’s just been very helpful."
> 
> On Bobby Sura running into Montgomery:
> "I guess they (officials) thought he ran into me intentionally. I really couldn’t figure out what happened. I thought the officials called the technical on me because I was on the floor. I knew Sura was mad so it was just leading up to that."
> 
> On what Baron Davis has meant to the city of Oakland:
> "They enjoy watching him play. He certainly has showmanship in him. I think there is more of an excitement of winning games. He’s got several years to go and can get a whole lot better."
> 
> Mike Dunleavy
> On next season:
> "I think for the most part everyone’s under contract and going to be here next year. So we’re trying to get used to each other and once we get a training camp under our belts we’ll be ready for next year, but right now we’re just having fun with it."
> 
> On winning lately:
> "Every time we go out on the court we think we’re going to win and that’s the main difference. Everyone has put their personal things aside and goes out there and does what’s best for the team and it’s just a nice atmosphere right now."
> 
> Baron Davis
> On being a Warrior:
> "Here at Golden State they’re allowing me to play the best basketball I can possibly play. I can’t explain how happy I am to be playing basketball. For a while I was down and out about basketball. I’m glad to be here. It’s like a fresh start, like a rebirth. I’m glad to be playing again. I lost my love for the game because all of the outside stuff. It’s a great feeling."
> 
> On the win streak:
> "It gives us confidence. The life of this team is the confidence and just knowing that we can win. This winning streak is at the end of the season and teams are battling for playoff spots so it’s not like we’re getting teams at their worst, we’re getting them as they prepare for the playoffs. "
> 
> Derek Fisher
> On Baron Davis:
> "When you add a guy with his abilities to any team it makes you better. And he’s showing all the ways that he can make us better by scoring the ball a lot of nights, making plays for other people; defensively he’s active. He just does a lot of things to help the team. Everyone’s feeding off of him, but I think he’s enjoying playing with us too. I think in all professional sports, team sports, your best players really make everyone else around them better. They enhance what other guys can do. Baron has the ability to do that and still find ways to be extremely effective himself. That’s what good players do."


Damn, they must get sick of banswering so many questions about Baron. :biggrin:


----------



## halfbreed

Game Pictures


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

What a game of Baron Davis! He is at the prime of his career again!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa, big game for Baron. 
Hopefully the Warriors can keep it up, and with a better record than the Raptors so we can move up in the draft.
Keep it up!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I just recognize the battle with T-mac! You know what I'm trying to say: this game remembers me back to the legendary NewOrleans - Orlando Magic first round playoff series when T-Mac and Baron duelled each other at the best! Baron made a back-to-back tripple double, one of the best series I have ever seen! Now both are on new teams, but in their matchup both explode to a 40+ pts game! Funny fact! If you would have told them by then that they will play in GoldenState / Houston right now they would have just laughed at you!


----------



## B Dizzle

I loved the 2002 playoffs, T-Mac told the media he was the best player in the series but BD answered with back to back tripple doubles, I LOVED IT!


----------



## bruindre

That series totally slipped my mind, DwayneWade...good call on that one! That WAS a great series. And I DO remember T-Mac acting like his **** didn't stink before that series...

Once agan, The Baron shuts 'em down (at least on the victory front).


----------



## B Dizzle

Baron also shut down his former backcourt mate, David Wesley!


----------



## B Dizzle

Playoff series 2002: Hornets - Magic


----------



## halfbreed

I won the prediction game, so I will give the points to B Dizzle, who came in 2nd place. :cheers:


----------

